# pic 18f452 se resetea y daña continuamente



## mandrake123 (Jul 18, 2006)

Buenas Tardes a todos.

estoy diseñando un medidor de velocidad de vehiculos  con un pic18f452 el cual tiene habilitado el brown out reset en 2v y el power up timer tambien esta habilitado 
el watchdog no esta habilitado ni tampoco el mclr. El sistema de alimentacion del vehiculo es 12v que son los de alternador del vehiculo los cuales transformadorrmo en 5v a traves del 7805 y con estos 5V alimento el micro.  cuando el vehiculo esta en movimiento hay ocasiones en las que el micro se resetea y termina por no funcionar el micro no se quema por q puede volverse a programar , es como sí se desprogramara.  Creo que el problema es de alimentacion del vehiculo pero el voltaje es estable en  12.4V y la corriente no tiene variaciones. si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria mucho gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2006)

añade un diodo tipo 1n4004 es serie con el circuito y despues un buen condensador de 4700uf/25V

quando dices se quema te refieres que ya no funciona mas, no arranca??

Has probado de desconectar la supervision de tension? aunque no creo que sea esto.

Como tomas la señal, directamente del  platino-7ruptor    , puede que entren espurias de alta tension de la bobina.

Indicalo como lo haces.


----------



## elsalteno (Jul 18, 2006)

mira yo realise un tacometro microcontrolado y luego de varias fallas (por que en mesa de trabajo funcionaba en perfecto estado pero me ocurria algo similar cuando lo ponia en un veiculo), decidi ponerlo en resina para protejer tando a los componentes como a las pista segun parese que la vibracion del vehiculo realiza varios microcortes en las pistas. pero a mi no se me quemaban los pic solo se me reseteaban


----------



## mandrake123 (Jul 18, 2006)

hola a todos y gracias al tiempo que han dedicado en sus respuestas. 

Publico el plano del proyecto donde se encuentra el microcontrolador y  otros componentes  a un lado podran ver la fuente de con sus condensadores y el 7805. El punto que esta indicado en el plano va al justo a la llave de encendido, asi que cuando enciendan el vehiculo se encendera el equipo. Tengo entendido que el sistema de encendido va  al alternador, el alternador es el q suministra el voltaje de 12.4v al todo el sistema electrico del vehiculo mientras esta en movimiento y cuando esta detenido es la bateria la que mantiene el sistema electrico. 

Inicialmente el proyecto trabaja bien pero hay momentos por ejemplo cuando hacen sonar la bocina o cuando encienden las luces que el micro se resetea y sigue trabajando hasta que llega un momento en el que el micro deja de funcionar.   

RESPUESTAS:

TioPEPE : pongo el el diodo en serie y el condensador en paralelo con  la            entrada?, me puedes confirmar.  Me han recomendado hacer una fuente con bobina pero no sé me ocurre una configuracion con bobina y me preocupan las dimensiones de esta. 
Tambien, creo que el alternador genera esas famosas patadas inductivas de voltaje, pero eso no sería solamente cuando se enciende el vehiculo. 
Ese pico se voltaje debe ser en un tiempo muy pequeño no se dañaria primero el regulador de voltaje antes que el micro? 

ELSALTENO : Te refieres a que el movimiento hace que se fracturen las pistas. me podrias acalarar eso. Yo pienso que  si las pistas se llegan a fracturar es por la temperatura creada por el paso de la corriente a traves de las pistas. Como puede ser por el movimiento?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 19, 2006)

el circuito




Lo de la bobina se refieren a un choque, un toroide de ferrita con bastantes espiras.

podrias poner un condensador de 47nF a masa en la patilla de reset.

¿Conectado al alternador?¿para que?, no deberias conectarlo a la linea de ascesorios o al del radiocassete /encendedor.

En teoria si la placa esta bien soldada no deberia, por si acaso se estañan las pistas (no te olvides antes de nada limpiar con disolvente la placa)  y si quieres mas seguridad varnizar toda la blaca, componentes y todo.


No me has contestado de donde sacas los RPM...


Me parece que se pueden sacar de la bobina de encendido con un sensor de hall,¿podria servir los de los ventiladores de PC estropeados?
Sensor de hall= detector de magnetismo o imanes


----------



## mandrake123 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hola tioPepe

Corrigeme pero la linea de accesorios o la del radio estan conectadas en ultimas al alternador o mas bien reciben energia del alternador??  Yo lo conecto a la linea de accesorios y es ahí donde suceden los problemas q te he comentado.  

Para sacar la señal de velocidad  utilico el piñon que hay en las cajas de cambio. Transformo el giro del piñon en pulsos electricos por medio de un reed swicth(interruptor magnetico) este interrupto viene con uno o mas imanes que giran con el piñon haciendo cerrar el interruptor con una  frecuencia....estos pulsos los entrega al pic que cuenta los flancos de subida esto por el timer1.

Para este caso la bobina de choque no seria una buena solucion ?.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 20, 2006)

El título nos dice que es un PIC 18F452, pero el esquema nos dice que es un 16F874.
¿Las dos terminales de alimentación y las dos de tierra están conectadas? De no ser asi es importante conectar las cuatro.
Un capacitor de 10nF lo más cercano a las terminales de alimentación del PIC suele ayudar, en ocasiones apareado junto con otro de unos 10 uF (preferentemente de tantalio).


----------



## maunix (Jul 20, 2006)

*mandrake123*, si usas el Brown Out Detector y alimentas a tu pic con 5V, te sugiero lo pongas en 4.5V 

De poco servirá activarlo a 2V.

Saludos


----------



## mandrake123 (Jul 23, 2006)

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> El título nos dice que es un PIC 18F452, pero el esquema nos dice que es un 16F874.
> ¿Las dos terminales de alimentación y las dos de tierra están conectadas? De no ser asi es importante conectar las cuatro.
> Un capacitor de 10nF lo más cercano a las terminales de alimentación del PIC suele ayudar, en ocasiones apareado junto con otro de unos 10 uF (preferentemente de tantalio).




Sí tienes razon en el esquema aparece un pic16f874 pero lo hice por que tiene la misma configuracion de pines que el 18f452 que es con el q trabajo. No tengo conectadas las dos terminales de alimentacion y las dos de tierra. Solo una de tierra y una de alimentacion como en el esquema. ¿ Me podrias explicar q problema se presenta de hacer esto ?


----------



## mandrake123 (Jul 23, 2006)

maunix dijo:
			
		

> *mandrake123*, si usas el Brown Out Detector y alimentas a tu pic con 5V, te sugiero lo pongas en 4.5V
> 
> De poco servirá activarlo a 2V.
> 
> Saludos




A ver si entiendo, si pongo el brown out detecto en 4.5v,  cada vez que el voltaje del micro se caiga por debajo de 4.5v el micro se resetea. ¿cierto?. es lo q entiendo¡¡ .  Entonces, no es mejor dejarlo en 2v para que asi mismo solo se resetee hasta q  el micro llegue a 2v

De otra manera,  entre 5V-4.5=0.5V .....se puede caer 0.5v en el micro sin q se resetee 

                        entre 5v-2v=3v..se puede caer el voltaje en el micro hasta 3V sin que                se resetee 
hay mas tolerancia dejando el brownoutreset en 2v y no en 4.5 ¿estoy equivocado?

Te cuento otra cosa, yo probé el proyecto programando el micro  con un brown out en 4.5v y este se reseteaba mas veces cuando el vehiculo se encendia y durante la marcha de este.  Con el Brow out en 2v no se resetea tanto el micro solo cuando se encendia o cuando iba a demasiada velocidad o cuando se encienden las luces.


----------



## mandrake123 (Jul 23, 2006)

Señores  he dicho que el micro se resetea pero muchas  veces el micro se que da bloqueado me explico va marcando 35km/h o cualquier velocidad  y se queda bloqueado en esa velocidad asi aumente o disminuya. 

Por otro lado,  estuve mirando radiocassete de vehiculos y observe q estos traen una bobina en serie con la entrada y un condensador en paralelo de lo q me han explicado esta es una bobina de choque no entiendo que funcion hace realmente pero me dicen que evita que entre pcios de corriente y de voltaje..........¿podria este esquema resolver los problemas de reset y de bloqueo del micro en mi proyecto ?  Me podrian dar una explicacion de como trabaja este circuito  .

Gracias a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 23, 2006)

La idea del choque es evitar fluctuaciones rapidas de la corriente, estabilizando su salida. Actua como un freno.

El diodo  actua como proteccion contra inversion de polaridad fundiendo el fusible.
De la forma yo  te lo dibuje en serie es para que en caso que baje la tension no se descarge el condensador electrolitico de filtro, para pequeños microcortes.

En cuando al tema del alternador, normalmente en automocion se considera como fuente de alimentacion la bateria ya se sobreentiende que el alternador recarga la bateria, pero a nivel de explicaciones electricas se habla de bateria.
Es un tema academico, excepto que sea un circuito especial para el alternador.


Me has comentado que utilizas un reed, huyyyy tienes en cuenta las falsas comutaciones¿ Esto a medida que aumentan las revoluciones dejan de ser operativos al estar todo el rato rebotando.

Mejor utiliza una bobina o un sensor de hall.

Normalmente el captador que utilizan en automocion  es una bobina+iman todo funto, y el piñon con taladros. Cada vez que gira el pinon y justo cuando pasa por el agujero hay un cambio de magnetismo ffalta hierro) y esto se traduce en una tension en la bobina que una vez esquadrada (40106 o 7414)  te pira al micro.

Si quieres hacer la brueba cogue cualquier bobina con nucleo de hierro y le colocas un iman al lado y pasale un hierro (no este magnetizado) y veras como se induce una pequeña tension.


El sensor de hall detecta flujo magnetico, puedes encrotarlos que cualquier ventilador pequeño de PC es como transistor y te podria servir
Los de los ventiladores son un modelo especial que actuan como interruptores.



Los electronicos tenemos la sagrada tarea de evitar mecanismos mecanicos, interruptores reles, pulsadores, motores, electroimanes, potenciometros, capacitores variables.
Siempre es mas dificil controlar la mecanica que la electronica .


----------



## tweetydj (Jul 23, 2006)

Estamos evidentemente ante un problema de ruido. Esto puede hacer resetear de mil maneras al micro, por las entradas por la alimentacion...etc
Seguramente sea un auto con carburador, el primer paso seria poner unos buenos cables de bujía antiparasitarios, como para empezar.
En lo que respecta al circuito podria ayudar una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con la alimentacion de los 5 volts y una bobina choque como alguien dijo por ahi, ahi vamos a solucionar bastante el tema de ruido en lo que sea alimentación. 
Eso son buenos pasos, contanos como va todo.


----------



## fchamorr (Sep 5, 2006)

Lo ke necesitas amigo es cambiar el regulador.. si tienes el 7805 es uno del tipo lineal...
cambiandolo por uno switching no deberia resetearte el micro.. el regulador conmutado (switching) ocupa una inductancia (bobina) y condensador... eso hace ke se mantenga mucho mas estable el voltaje en la salida...

en chile los encuentras en victronics y cuestan como $2.300


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

1) Si se te resetea continuamente en 4.5V es porque tienes severos problemas en la alimentación o bien en el blindaje de tu circuito.

El blindaje lo digo por el ruido electromagnético que puede hacer resetear a tu pic, fácilmente, por inducir voltajes no válidos o que hagan resetear a tu pic.  Contra esto, solo te salva una jaula de faraday (ej. gabinete de aluminio, los cuales son caros pero si te fijas es lo que usan las centralinas de los autos... )

2) Si tu software deja de funcionar y lo debes reprogramar es porque seguramente el funcionamiento de tu software depende de la EEPROM y lo que se te está borrando es la eeprom.

3) Si cuando el pic está leyendo la eeprom baja mucho la tensión, una lectura puede transformarse en escritura (porque el bit del registro se hace 0) , esto provoca que se borre una posición o varias de memoria, sin intención.  Por esto , poner el Brown out a 2V tampoco es buena idea.


Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

fchamorr dijo:
			
		

> Lo ke necesitas amigo es cambiar el regulador.. si tienes el 7805 es uno del tipo lineal...
> cambiandolo por uno switching no deberia resetearte el micro.. el regulador conmutado (switching) ocupa una inductancia (bobina) y condensador... eso hace ke se mantenga mucho mas estable el voltaje en la salida...
> 
> en chile los encuentras en victronics y cuestan como $2.300



En mi humilde opinión no creo que venga por ahí el problema, considero que está teniendo mucho ruido electromagnético el cual es nefasto para los pics y para cualquier IC.

He estado en algunos desarrollos que involucran autos y al acercar el pic a los cables de bobina o del distribuidor... dios mio, jeje, se reseteaba todo contínuamente.

La causa según observé, leí y miré en otros circuitos, no es el 7805, sino que se puede inducir un voltaje que haga bajar la tensión de MCLR y que resetee el pic, que ponga una tensión no válida en vdd, etc.

Saludos


----------



## alebarotti (Sep 7, 2006)

Buenas soy nuevo en este foro y este es mi primer mensaje.. bueno..

Me parece que nos estamos desviando del tema.. a ver les comento un problema q yo tuve q estoy seguro q es lo que te pasa a vos..
Vos dijiste que el PIC no funciona mas. pero que su daño no es permanente solamente se desprograma.. Lo que tenes q revisar son las patas de programacion..fijate en el datasheet las patas q se usan en el momento de la programacion, sobre todo la pata VPP para mi todo tu problema se encuentra en esta pata.. Te aconsejo q pongas un osciloscopio y veas q esta entrando por esta patita o si la tenes al aire colocale una resistencia de 10K a masa para evitar ruidos q entren por esa pata que es la q normalmente es la culpable cuando el micro se te borra solo....
Espero te sirva Mandrake y saludos a todos..
Mandrake si podes comentame mas sobre como tomas los pulsos para medir la velocidad, ya que tengo ganas de hacer un velocimentro y como son tantas las ideas q tengo no logro decidirme jaja..

Ale - Mendoza Argentina


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

*alebarotti*, tal vez no leíste mi post con detenimiento.  

Tal vez tampoco leíste con detenimiento el Application Note de Microchip donde explica cómo programar sus PICs 16F y 18F.

Si fuera tan simple programar un pic, entonces no podrias directamente usar los pines de programación porque se te estaría programando todo el tiempo!!

En un 18F452, debes tener un nivel VPP de 13V en la pata de MCLR para que ingrese en modo programación y durante un tiempo bien especificado.

Es similar en casi todos los pics.

El problema estimo viene por ahí o por que su software tome decisiones en función de valores que tenga en la EEPROM, sobre todo pensando en que el problema se soluciona 'reprogramando'.

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

mandrake dijo:
			
		

> maunix dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del brownout lo has comprendido bien, pero la pregunta es... de qué te sirve el pic andando a 2V si está hecho para 5V?  

Su comportamiento no sería "fiable".  

En cuanto a lo que comentas de alta velocidad, cuando la velocidad aumenta, los disparos de bobinas también y me parece que o tu auto tiene mucha pérdida en los cables o bien la bobina esté empezando a tener pérdidas importantes.

Si al aumentar las RPM además tu voltaje cambia... es algo raro, fíjate de tener buena alimentación, que el alternador no esté haciendo cualqueir cosa, que la batería entregue siempre 12V.

Ponle una cajita metálica, que cubra todo el circuito... si , todo, luego prueba si sigues teniendo el problema, si se eliminó... pues bien tu problema es MAGNETICO.

Saludos


----------



## mandrake123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Señores, quiero agradecer a todos por sus opiniones. ´

Amigos, disculpen mi demora en responder pero estoy  trabajando en el asunto y entregarles las ultimas observaciones del trabajo. la proxima semana espero probar algo para solucionar esos problemas y contarles como me fue probando, el circuito de choque y la fuente switchada que tengo. vamos a ver si esto trabaja ademas de otras observaciones con respecto al pic. Suerte a todos muchachos, me voy a probar esto chao. ya les cuento


----------



## JRWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, espero poder ayudarte, lo ke te dicen del capacitor es util cuando tenes variaciones en la tension de alimentaciaon antes del 7805, el cap mantiene (por asi decirlo), la tensión si las caidas de tension son cortas como dice uno de 4700uf andaria bien, por otro lado lo de los capasitores en las entradas de alimentacion aveces son utiles para el ruido. Por otro lado si el integrado tiene 4 patas de alimentacion (no me fije), conecta las 4, por algo las tendra, no?  .

Ahora bien si tu problema persiste, proba con una bateria externa o sea una fuente de alimentacion ke no este conectada al auto, incluso si no consume mucha corriente una pila de 9V podria andar u otra bateria de 12v de otro coche, si con esto se soluciona el problema es la alimentacion, para solucuonarlo ya tendrias ke meter mas filtros, o algo ke estabilice la entrada. 

Vos mensionas ke uno de los problemas es como ke el pic se reprograma, o se borra ( o entendi mal disculpa si es asi), probaste leerlo luego de usarlo si tiene algo esrito y es lo ke vos grabaste el problema seria algun reset ke te ocurre durante el funcionamiento normal.
Estos reset pueden ser por los problemas de ruido o mala alimentacion (antes mensionados), o puede ser ke en alguna linea metiste en el programa mal por error o despiste, algun contador ke se va de limites o se te va de algun rango de memoria y en el uso en la mesa de laboratorio no llegas a estos limite.

Por otro lado como te mencionan en mensajes anteriores el reed switch te puede no andar bien segun creo a las vueltas ke gira el iman y si pasas el maximo de switcheo (existe esa palabra?) , te puede pasar eso ke mensionas ke se keda en 35km/h , por ej si ese es el maximo y vas a 60 si subis ni se moskea, si bajas a 40 sigue marcando lo mismo. Lo ideal es algun tipo de switch o sensor ke no tenga partes mecanicas, como dice un sensor efecto hall, puede ser la solucion, los podes sacar de coolers (como dicen), disketeras viejas de 5 1/4, entre otros. tampoco te servirian sensores opticos en este caso por mas ke se banken la velocidad, podrias tener problemas con el polvo, barro, o sea la mugre. 

Bueno eso para empezar. Espero ke algo te sirva.
Suerte, Salu2.


----------

